# New tools!!



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My dear friend who made my quartering jigs, wheel puller, axle and wheel installer, has made me a new tool.He made a jig that you install a wheel into, and using my drill press, you simply push down and out pops the wheel from the white insulator..COOL!! In some instances the outside diameter of the wheel rim will measure several thousandths more than the majority of the wheels. You simply turn the jig around and use the other side, as my buddy made the other side a little bigger.Then he also made a fixture where you insert the blind driver to remove the flange-less rim...I'll post pictures probably after 9 this evening as I have car show stuff the rest of today. Stay tuned..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, no pics yet...


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

No need to be sorry, we can wait. Sounds like a good idea for separating the wheels.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Pictures at last..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Shown in the first picture are 2 fixtures that are used to press off the rims, and to separate the white insulator.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

First you place a wheel assembly into the first bushing.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Insert the tool into the chuck that I use to press off the rim, and press down.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Finished product.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Now to push off the white insulator














from the wheel.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Put the white insulator and wheel into the other bushing and press off.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Very nice Loren! I can see why your rebuilds are always a cut above the rest!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Very nice Loren! I can see why your rebuilds are always a cut above the rest!


Thanks Fred!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Boy, that sure makes things easy to separate a wheel into its component parts. Great idea using the drill press vs. a hammer to beat the pieces out. Maybe you and your friend should start a cottage industry making specialty tools for "Flyer"guys, although it would be a small group of buyers.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Dandy tools flyernut. I am envious of all your AF tools. I think I will just send you my wheel work. Let me know when you get a tool to cut a groove in a rim for a pulmor tire.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

That's very cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Dandy tools flyernut. I am envious of all your AF tools. I think I will just send you my wheel work. Let me know when you get a tool to cut a groove in a rim for a pulmor tire.


Never happen Al, lol!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I know, I was just kidding. Kinda, LOL. Dreaming I think.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I know, I was just kidding. Kinda, LOL. Dreaming I think.


Send me your regular wheels, I'll do those.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

That's pretty cool, Loren! I like that! :thumbsup:


----------

